# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  مواطن يكتشف مذبحا يونانيا اختفى 100 عام

## محمد العزام

اكتشف احد مواطني عمان مذبحا يونانيا قديما توارى لحوالي 100 عام تحت اكوام من التراب قرب منزله.

وقال مدير دائرة الآثار العامة الدكتور فواز الخريشا ان المذبح وثق من قبل احد دارسي الآثار ضمن بعثة اوروبية زارت المنطقة بدايات القرن الماضي ، وحاولت بعثات لاحقة الاستدلال على مكانه دون جدوى ، الى ان وجده المواطن وبلغ دائرة الآثار عنه.

والمذبح بحسب الخريشة عبارة عن قطعة فنية من الحجر طولية عرضها حوالي متر وطولها متران والنقش في الجزء العلوي منها وكتب عليها باليونانية القديمة العبارة التالية : "اقيم هذا المذبح تخليدا لذكرى وفاة ابنة القائد العسكري "جوخوس" "ايرنا استيا" والتي توفيت في سن مبكرة عن 17 عاما وان هذا النقش جاء ليعبرعن حب الشعب لهذه الاميرة وللقائد".

وذكر الخريشة ان هذا النقش جاء في القرن الثاني للميلاد وهي الفترة اليونانية.

واشاد الدكتور فواز الخريشة بالمواطن الذي وجد هذا المذبح الهام جدا من الناحية التاريخية ضمن ملكيته الخاصة ، الامر الذي يعكس حسا ايجابيا تجاه التراث والتاريخ والقطع الاثرية التي يجدها المواطنون في اماكن مختلفة ولها قيمة معنوية وتاريخية وتوثيقية عالية.

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

والله هالمواطن شريف.....

شكرا محمد علخبر

----------


## Shift

فعلا والله مواطن شريف .. 
ربنا يجازيه خيراا ..
مشكور علي التوبيك  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور محمد على المعلومات 

يا هيك مواطن يا بلا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الله يكثر من امثاله وان شاء الله انه تستفيد منه وزارة السياحه لخدمة الوطن

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالخبر
بس ماعرفنا باي محافظه؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورين على المرور 

هو بمحافظة عمان بس وين بالزبط مش مكتوب خايفين لنروح ونسرقو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> مشكورين على المرور 
> 
> هو بمحافظة عمان بس وين بالزبط مش مكتوب خايفين لنروح ونسرقو


والله كويس...عنا ثروات ومابنعرف

----------

